# I am experiencing LOTS of " loss of Signal " - HELP !!!



## BrianSLA (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi all,

I am getting A LOT of " Loss of Signal " errors / Loss of signal in my HD recordings etc. It usually occurs in the afternoon and not at night. 

Is it because it is summer / too hot ??? Everytime I tape BIG LOVE at 5pm I get TONS of Loss of signal errors / REALLY really bad playback. If I tape it at 9pm or 10 pm its clear. 

I get a lot of these drop outs daily and it is getting really frustrating. I am close to dumping Dish if this continues. 

OR is it my Vip622 or maybe my actual dishes or cables ? 

Any help is much appreciated. 

Brian


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

Could be a heat related issue with an LNB. A Dish tech just replaced my LNB for sat 119 yesterday. On hot days I was losing sat 119 between noon and 6pm.


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

This is interesting as my wife loves General Hosipital and everyday for the last few weeks the afternoon recording of it on NY channel 7 (I think it's on 7) has been unwatchable. The picture is so badly broken up. Every other recording on every channel is perfect and we love the service and DVR but she's getting pissed and that's not a good thing.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

This will happen on my local HD channels after a long period of time where my 622 has been powered down. I just run a check switch and it fixes itself.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

dgib said:


> This is interesting as my wife loves General Hosipital and everyday for the last few weeks the afternoon recording of it on NY channel 7 (I think it's on 7) has been unwatchable. The picture is so badly broken up. Every other recording on every channel is perfect and we love the service and DVR but she's getting pissed and that's not a good thing.


Ditto. Getting some heat from the wife over General Hospital being unwatchable.

-Funk


----------



## David-A (Feb 21, 2006)

According to a Dish FAQ, signal problems that are worse during the heat of the day are a sympton of an LNB that needs to be replaced, as you suspected. 

For what its worth, I had a Dish installer come out Saturday because I was also experiencing lots of signal drop outs often followed by the DVR automatically going into the satellite acquisition mode. I was also loosing complete recordings. In my case, however, the problem was not specific to any time of day. The installer first replaced my LNB's and that didn't help. He them swapped out my 622 with a new one, and that did fix the problem, apparently. It also fixed my HDMI connection. In your case, though, it does sound like an LNB.


----------



## Tiki God (Sep 3, 2007)

Newbie here. I hate to sound ignorant, but what is a LNB? 

I too have been experiencing a ridiculous amount of error messages whenever I change channels, ranging from "Aq. sat signal" to my "switch being damaged". Whenever I call dish network, their standard response is that I have to pay for a service call.


----------



## Tiki God (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Google it. It's the "thing" on the end of the arm of your dish that points back to the center of the dish.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Low Noise Block Feed. Start reading here and click Satellite Basics.


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

LNB = Low-Noise Block (converter)
LNBF = LNB Feedhorn

For everything-you-ever-wanted-to-know-about-DBS-but-were-afraid-to-ask, check out the articles at WikiPedia on LNB and Feedhorn

Also, Howstuffworks.com has a nice article on "How Satellite TV Works" including a description of an LNB and feedhorn (pg. 4)


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

If not the lnb it could be the dishpro seperator that is put on the line that splits the one coax into two. I have had check switch errors and other problems like the second tuner not working on all of my dvrs during the last few months and so I bought 3 new dishpro seperators from the dishstore.net and replaced all of my seperators . Immediately I noticed the check switch loaded like lighting fast. The old switch check runs used to take a while. I haven't seen any errors so far ,or black screens on the second tuner now since I have done this. I knew it wasn't the lnb because the triple lnb was only a few months old. THe cables were all new as well so I knew it wasn't that either. So process of elimination produced the last link : the seperators. They only costed $6.50 each to replace them + shipping.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Couple other places for definitions:

On the main screen of DBSTalk, in the left-hand column, is a link for Acronyms.

On most screens, under the DBSTalk logo, is a link to the Echostar Knowledge Base. Check the Glossary and a more detailed explanation at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/basics.htm#lnb


----------



## Tiki God (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the suggestions. I really appreciate it!


----------

